# Help ... Transfert ebook.prc de mon PC vers iPod touch



## iPod_Charles (8 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
J'essaye d'installer sur mon iPod touch un ebook mais je recontre quelques problèmes ...
J'ai acheté le livre papier qui comprends une version soft téléchargeable sur ce site www.em-consulte.com/live/470513
Ensuite, après avoir installé Stanza tant sur mon iPod que sur mon PC, j'ai créé un compte Mobipocket et suivi les instructions d'installation.
Maintenant, j'ai sur mon pc un fichier .prc que je n'arrive pas a ouvrir avec Stanza qui me répond que le fichier est protégé avec DRM ...
Quelqu'un(e) aurait-il (elle) une solution ???
D'avance merci pour votre aide,
Charles


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2010)

Un fichier PRC correspond généralement à un fichier document pour le PALM donc, inexploitable ailleurs.


----------



## iPod_Charles (15 Avril 2010)

Merci pour l'info, je vais voir s'il est possible de le convertir dans un autre format !


----------

